# Is my mileage tracking good enough for the IRS?



## Mike Brothers (May 12, 2016)

Before I get too many trips and mileage logged I want to make sure I'm doing this right.
I write in my Samsung Notes my odometer before I leave my apartment to drive to populated areas. My app is offline until I get to the area I want to be. Then at the end of my last trip I write down my odometer and address of final drop off then head home.
I know about destination filters and have used it, and it that case as long as the app is on with DF set I keep tracking those miles.

Picture is of how it looks so far


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Brothers said:


> Before I get too many trips and mileage logged I want to make sure I'm doing this right.
> I write in my Samsung Notes my odometer before I leave my apartment to drive to populated areas. My app is offline until I get to the area I want to be. Then at the end of my last trip I write down my odometer and address of final drop off then head home.
> I know about destination filters and have used it, and it that case as long as the app is on with DF set I keep tracking those miles.
> 
> Picture is of how it looks so far


Your mileage from your apartment to your area of work is not tax deductible. Change your area of work to the end of your driveway. Just turn on the app when you leave your home and use your DF when you're finished with work and returning home. Then you can claim all the miles.

Be carful with the destination filter. Many people think that they can have the DF on all the time and deduct every mile from their normal everyday driving.


----------



## Mike Brothers (May 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your mileage from your apartment to your area of work is not tax deductible. Change your area of work to the end of your driveway. Just turn on the app when you leave your home and use your DF when you're finished with work and returning home. Then you can claim all the miles.
> 
> Be carful with the destination filter. Many people think that they can have the DF on all the time and deduct every mile from their normal everyday driving.


Ok I wasn't sure about the driving to the area miles but it's not a lot so it's easily adjustable. Other than that, is the format itself good?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mike Brothers said:


> Ok I wasn't sure about the driving to the area miles but it's not a lot so it's easily adjustable. Other than that, is the format itself good?


You could add a start location, mileage at beginning 1/1 and end 12/31 of year is important, tips aren't necessary on a log but ok if you like it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Mike Brothers said:


> Ok I wasn't sure about the driving to the area miles but it's not a lot so it's easily adjustable. Other than that, is the format itself good?


It's not good, apparently you have not been in business before. You need to document the trips to IRS's satisfaction. Who, when, where and how you justify the expense. Don't forget the trips to courts, law and accountants offices and auto shop for inspection or biz related repairs and cleaning.


----------



## MNJohn (Jan 24, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's not good, apparently you have not been in business before. You need to document the trips to IRS's satisfaction. Who, when, where and how you justify the expense. Don't forget the trips to courts, law and accountants offices and auto shop for inspection or biz related repairs and cleaning.


Assuming you do not mix personal use with business use, all you need is a single record each day to track mileage for the IRS: odometer start, odometer end, total miles driven. You do NOT need a record of each ride for mileage purposes.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Why aren’t you using an app to log miles?


----------



## Stevil (Apr 4, 2018)

What app do you use ?


DustyChode said:


> Why aren't you using an app to log miles?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevil said:


> What app do you use ?


I use MileBug app for logging.


----------

